# Nottingham Village/Friar Tuck Resort dropped by RCI



## donnaval (Jan 11, 2010)

Well I had this unit as a super-cheap points week, but got a letter from RCI today saying they have dropped affiliation with Nottingham Village/Friar Tuck.  

I haven't had a chance to call the resort or RCI to clarify the info (the letter from RCI is somewhat confusing but nothing new about that lol).  If anybody else has more info, it would be appreciated.


----------



## STEVIE (Jan 11, 2010)

I never stayed in any of their timeshare units, but about four years ago we went there and stayed in the hotel. Our room was so filthy and had a horrible smell. This was the first and only time I have ever refused a room and asked to be moved. The room we were moved to was not much better. The indoor pool area needed alot of work and the fitness room was a shambles. I will say the outdoor pool area was nice but the pool closed at like 5pm, go figure! The lobby area was also nice, as was the bar and restaurant. I think the owner is either really cheap or really has no money to put into the place, because the room we had was completely outdated and really dirty.We would never stay there again, I have to say it was the worst room we have ever had, and being in the summer we paid top dollar. It's really a shame because I think the resort has alot of potential and was probably really nice when it was first built, but the owner has let it go to ruin. I wonder what the timeshare units are like, I wonder if RCI is getting poor comment cards and decided to let it go. I would be very interested in finding out the truth. I have only been timesharing for about five years but have not known of any other timeshares that RCI has dropped, how common is this?  Sue


----------



## tonyg (Jan 11, 2010)

I was there a few years ago and the hotel was crappy, but the timeshare units out back were in pretty good shape.


----------



## Art4th (Jan 11, 2010)

I live about an hour from Friar Tuck. They've been in financial trouble for a while. The resort went up for auction, then the winning bidder backed out. No new buyer at this time although the report is that the resort will remain open for now.


----------



## guildernet (Jan 12, 2010)

*What to do*

I got the same letter in the mail last night. I have complained to the resort for years about the condition of it. I still owe a pretty good size on loan I used to purchase it.

Does anyone know if there is any re-course you can take. I'm sure I can't just stop paying the loan back.


----------



## TriciaP (Jan 12, 2010)

*Any Recourse for Nottingham Village Time Share Owners*

I purchased my weeks time share from Friar Tuck's Nottingham Village 8 years ago. Changed it to a points membership when that option became available.  The loan is paid and supposedly I have a "deeded" property.  I received the letter from RCI that leads me to believe that my Nottingham Village Timeshare is valueless.

If anyone knows of any owners of timeshare at that location, please have them contact me.

It is a real shame because I used my timeshare for travel everywhere.  I will miss it


----------



## guildernet (Jan 12, 2010)

*Friar Tuck Nightmare*

I have not been able to get Friar Tuck to answer the phone. RCI basically says "Sucks to be you" so i'm stuck paying $$$ to a morgage company for a deed that is worthless and I can not use.

From what I have put together, they filed for bankrupcy protection so it's not like you can even sue them to get your loan paid off. I have paid thousands of dollars and it's all down the drain now. Very sad.


----------



## donnaval (Jan 12, 2010)

Same here--unable to reach anyone at Nottingham Village; RCI can't really explain their letter.  I have never even seen the resort and had no idea it was in such bad condition.  My unit had been converted to RCI points by the previous owner, and the letter is confusing on how RCI will treat the points that were committed to the program, and nobody seems to be able to tell me if 2011 points that were committed to the program will still be mine to use (They are still showing in my account) or whether they will be yanked.  Fortunately, I had already made an exchange using 2010 points and I am able to keep that.  

My unit was an Ebay purchase so I'm fortunate that I'm not out much money if it just disappears.  I feel so bad for you if you are still on the hook paying big $$ for this.

I am confused though about how the "owner" has gone bankrupt--isn't the resort owned by the timeshare owners?????


----------



## regatta333 (Jan 12, 2010)

RCI tried to get me to take a ski week here this March on an ongoing search request I had for Kaatskill Mountain Lodge, even though this resort was not listed in my ongoing search.  I said no thanks.


----------



## Corky (Jan 13, 2010)

I spoke with Donna at the timeshare office at Nottingham Village this afternoon.  She told me that RCI dropped them because Friar Tuck, the main hotel, is for sale, and cannot pay the bills.

The owners of timeshares at Nottingham Village had the use of amenities and facilities (indoor and outdoor pools, fitness center, paddle boats, restaurant, etc.) at Friar Tuck.  Due to the status of Friar Tuck, the main building will not be open during the week but only on weekends, at least for now.  Therefore, RCI cannot send exchange guests to the timeshare units.

Donna said they are searching for another exchange company to list  Nottingham Village, and assured me that owners can still use their weeks. She said there are plans to build up the 29 acres of land around the timeshare property and put in a pool, plus other attractions.

Of course, that will most likely involve a special assessment for timeshare owners. A bad situation.


----------



## TriciaP (Jan 13, 2010)

"access the Time Share Owners" ????  I am still debating whether or not to pay my maintenance for 2010!  Should I pay $400.00 per year to use one of two broken down buildings with bad electric, bad plumbing and Beige painted mold.  

However, I love RCI and Nottingham Village made it possible for me to be a member of RCI.

Donna (Friar Tuck)told me the same thing about only the Hotel is in bankruptcy and that Nottingham will put in a pool and other amenities but nothing is concrete at this time.


----------



## Preacherman (Jan 18, 2010)

*Nottingham Village dropped by RCI*

I'm a new member to this site and joined because we got the letter stating that RCI had dropped Nottingham Village.  We were all set to pay our maintenance fee and are so happy that we haven't.  What we found out by calling the Clerk in Green County is that Nottingham Village according to them never filed "any" deeds to the property that we have owned for 10 years.  I'm very upset!  I've contacted the attorney general's office an plan on looking into this further.  Also, the person that my husband spoke with told him to send in our maintenance fees as soon as possible.  When he told this to the woman in the clerk's office she laughed!  She said that he is one of the owners!  No wonder he wanted our money ASAP.  As far as I'm concerned my property value has dropped significantly due to RCI pulling out and no longer having a timeshare company to trade with.  Anyone going through this "hang tough" and lets put our ideas together.


----------



## Preacherman (Jan 18, 2010)

*Nottingham Village dropped by RCI*

Well, I now realize that we don't have "deeded" property.  It's basically leased to us.  If people are really interested in what has been going on at our "so called" resort go thedailymail.net and look for the articles regarding Friar Tuck.  Quite interesting!!!


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 19, 2010)

A resort in the UK, Loch Rannoch Resort, used the amenities at the adjacent hotel, owned by its developer.  When use of the hotel amenities were pulled, RCI also disaffiliated them.  However, Dial an Exchange has been allowing them to trade through its system for the several years since.  The HOA has been working hard to acquire access to new amenities.

One thing owners should look into is who is really in control of the timeshare resorts' association.  If they do not have a member controlled HOA board, they need to press for one immediately.  Developer control is a huge conflict of interest.

As to exchanging, you might check to see if any of these exchange companies will take deposits:

www.tradingplaces.com
www.daelive.com
www.platinuminterchange.com
www.htse.net
www.redweek.com


----------



## pammypooh2u (May 27, 2010)

*Help Anyone*

I am a time share owner at Nottingham Village.  The Daily Mail printed an article today about the fact that the bankruptcy for Friar tuck is being converted to a Chapter 7 yesterday.  In the article it states that:
"A timeshare holder who contacted The Daily Mail last week had said they reached out to the state attorney general’s office regarding the situation at the Friar Tuck resort.

The shareholder said the attorney general’s office recommended a coalition of shareholders pool their resources for legal counsel in the matter, in the event they were unable to individually afford legal fees.

To date, no known coalition has been formed."

Is there anyone else out there that is in the same boat as I am?   I am beside myself and dont know what to do.  

If anyone has any suggestions or would like to help form a coalition, please let me know.  I would like to be able to do something to get my money back.


----------



## carl2591 (May 29, 2010)

guildernet said:


> I got the same letter in the mail last night. I have complained to the resort for years about the condition of it. I still owe a pretty good size on loan I used to purchase it.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is any re-course you can take. I'm sure I can't just stop paying the loan back.



I would stop paying on the loan at this point.  there is most likely no value in the property now or for the foreseeable future.  who was the loan with??


----------



## jlwquilter (May 29, 2010)

*Same Church, Different Pew*

I had recently bought at Courtyard in Cape Cod. Ebay purchase, not terribly big bucks (thank God for that). I bought solely to trade so pre-paid my MF  for the next 2 years and deposited my lockout units.

Literally a few weeks later I got the dreaded RCI letter. Resort is dropped, in this case due to very low comment card scores. I had talked to the onsite resort manager (who did say owners cheap and won't improve things he's been suggesting for years but he didn't make it sound THAT bad) plus a few TUG owners before buying so it was a bit of a shocker.

Skip forward a few months. HOA very upset, assesses "reasonable" SA to make immediate improvements. I decided to pay for this year as I did deposit my weeks. I will assess the status when MFs come due at the end of this year and decide what to do then based on what progress has been made.

As far as RCI goes, ALL my deposited weeks have been honored and I actually made some very nice exchanges, both before and after the letter stated deposit deadline (my weeks were already in but I hadn't excahnge them all yet, at that time).  I have received no further letters or contact from RCI regarding my weeks, accounts, exchanges or anything since that first and only "sucks to be you" letter. My first exchange using one of the weeks in 4 weeks away (it's a nearby drive to resort so IF it flops, I can come home easily enough).

So... my guess based on my experience is that any weeks/points already deposited to accounts will be fine and treated in a normal fashion. Any attempts to deposit new weeks/points will be blocked. Probably not by the VC (they don't seem to know anything) but when the paperwork goes thru verification.

As far as the actual resort goes, someone needs to visit it and see what is really going on and how likely it is that re-affiliation can/will happen. Then it's an "everyone makes their own decision" kind of thing... which is were we are at Courtyard.

Always an adventure!


----------



## justaseason (Jun 11, 2010)

pammypooh2u said:


> I am a time share owner at Nottingham Village.  The Daily Mail printed an article today about the fact that the bankruptcy for Friar tuck is being converted to a Chapter 7 yesterday.  In the article it states that:
> "A timeshare holder who contacted The Daily Mail last week had said they reached out to the state attorney general’s office regarding the situation at the Friar Tuck resort.
> 
> The shareholder said the attorney general’s office recommended a coalition of shareholders pool their resources for legal counsel in the matter, in the event they were unable to individually afford legal fees.
> ...



Very interested to form a coalition!


----------



## weaverville (Jul 23, 2010)

[Duplicate post deleted - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## guildernet (Aug 3, 2010)

*What to do*

I still owe almost 6,000 on my loan which is killing me. I asked for advice and was told if you default on your Time Share Payments to the credit agency, its the same as defaulting on a mortgage and it will destroy your credit.

I would be willing to cut my losses if I could stop paying, unfortunately I still owe 6,000 left and have over 6,000 paid in.


----------



## donnaval (Sep 14, 2010)

Has anyone been able to get in touch with Nottingham Village?  I've been trying to reach someone and nobody ever answers the phone, and the email address on the letter sent out in July came back as non-deliverable.  Ouch.


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 14, 2010)

I would check with Dial an Exchange, Hawaii Timeshare Exchange, Platinum Interchange, or Trading Places International.  I would bet one or all of them would take your deposits.




jlwquilter said:


> I had recently bought at Courtyard in Cape Cod. Ebay purchase, not terribly big bucks (thank God for that). I bought solely to trade so pre-paid my MF  for the next 2 years and deposited my lockout units.
> 
> Literally a few weeks later I got the dreaded RCI letter. Resort is dropped, in this case due to very low comment card scores. I had talked to the onsite resort manager (who did say owners cheap and won't improve things he's been suggesting for years but he didn't make it sound THAT bad) plus a few TUG owners before buying so it was a bit of a shocker.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 14, 2010)

carl2591 said:


> I would stop paying on the loan at this point.  there is most likely no value in the property now or for the foreseeable future.  who was the loan with??



The loan is probably with a third party, who could not only foreclose, but sue on the note for the amount of the debt not covered by the now worthless collateral.  He needs to consult an attorney to determine his best course of action.


----------



## donnaval (Sep 14, 2010)

> I would check with Dial an Exchange, Hawaii Timeshare Exchange, Platinum Interchange, or Trading Places International. I would bet one or all of them would take your deposits.



That's my problem right now--a couple of months ago Nottingham Village sent out an enrollment form for membership in TPI.  I'm already a member so I didn't send in the form.  

Now I'm interested in depositing my Nottingham week, but can't get verification of the week since nobody will answer the phone and the email addie they provided is dead.  Since TPI won't verify a deposit without first confirming with the resort, I want to make sure they can contact someone.  I've been trying for a couple of days to reach Nottingham. 

DAE requires a written confirmation from the resort that the week is indeed a viable week--can't meet that requirement without any way to contact them to request this written  confirmation.

Using the week is also an option, but without being able to confirm that we can actually check in, well....

Very frustrating.


----------



## Corky (Sep 16, 2010)

Will owners still be expected to pay maintenance fees on a worthless resort with no amenities or facilities????


----------



## suenmike32 (Sep 16, 2010)

I have to tell you this...and I don't enjoy it..at all.
F/Tuck has been a dump for years.  I live near there and had occasion to go there as a guest and it was a smelly run down craphouse for years. 
It was purported that the owners were "connected" and merely waiting for gambling to come to the Catskills.
The place sold at auction...about 3 months ago...and the buyer defaulted.
Then the buyer came back and wanted to bid a "lower price"....I think the banks that were holding paper put the kabosh to that.
Right now....I think the place just sits and gathers MORE mold., (it always had an odor to it).
I'm sorry to tell you that the place is essentially GONE.  
I don't understand how any trading company should take or give any trades regarding this property. I can't believe that there are still enrollment forms being sent out FOR ANYTHING regarding this property.
Again...I'm sorry to tell you this. I'm not sure what a lawyer can do for you...but it may be just good money after bad.


----------



## donnaval (Sep 18, 2010)

I have virtually no money in this ownership--got it for $1 on Ebay, with some minimal closing costs, and have had some great RCI points vacations with it.  I've never seen the place.  I did get ripped off for this year's week though, since I cannot get in touch with anyone and the week cannot be confirmed.  I will not be paying any future MFs.  My credit report can take the hit if it comes to that.  I feel so bad for those who paid big $ for the units.


----------

